# Broadhead Cover Pattern



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

I recently made some covers for my loose arrows with broadheads and thought I would share my pattern and how I made them. They aren’t exactly what one would call works of art but they do work well.  The hard paper ones are great for simply transporting arrows loosely and are not for show, but they do offer an alternative to leather for those who do not have any leather to work with. The thin cardboard from the back of a notepad will work well also. While I’m on the subject of leather, the next time you visit a yard sale ask if there are any old leather pocketbooks or other leather items you might buy real cheap. I save old leather gloves, wallets, and other leather items for future use and they have sure come in handy many times. I made these covers from scrap pieces of leather. 

First thing to do is make a cutout pattern from the pattern below out of stiff and dense paper or cardboard. You can use this for tracing around on your material and make things go a lot faster. Note that you will need to cut the X’d corners off the pattern.

Soft pliable leather is preferred but a good stiff hard paper will work great also for two blade heads. I have made them with both. I did not bother with stitching them and improvised using a stapler for the leather and duct tape for the paper covers. Of course, stitching or lacing would look a lot better, but you get the idea. If you are going to make them out of hard paper you will want to lightly score the hashed line running down the center for a good fold. I used a leather punch to cut the string and/or leather cord holes. A stiffer but thin leather will make a cone shaped cover versus a flatter one and is great for three or four blade heads. I used torn shreds of an old T-shirt for my ties on the paper covers because it has elasticity and holds good with a simple knot that is easily undone but simple string will work fine also. I suspect the pattern and accompanying photo’s will be self explanatory but if you have any questions I will gladly try to answer them in following posts. The dotted lines on both sides of the pattern indicate the seam lines.

When threading the cord through the holes do so so the loop is on the outside of the cover. Simply slide the cover over the broadhead and make a simple overhand knot on the opposite side of the arrow shaft.

I will post more pic's in following posts.


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

Here is one of the paper ones:


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

Leather one for a 2 blade head:


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

Last pic's are of a stiffer leather one for 3 or 4 blade head. Note I htreaded the leather cord a little differently on this one.


----------



## fflintlock (May 21, 2007)

Is that cut on the tip of your left index finger from a broadhead  heheheeeeeee
 Good Idea, I'll have to try that, I was thinking of making some type of "rack" to put them in.
 Another source for cheap leather peices, Goodwill or Salvation Army Stores, even some of the "what not junk" stores. I have gotten large leather purses and sometimes leather jackets real cheap, mostly leather purses, for less then a buck.
Jerald


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

Jerald, I cut it with a slip of the carving knife working on some Christmas tree pieces. The cut wasn't all that big but it was deep and on the end of my finger.That was about 2 weeks ago. Couldn't shoot my bows for over a week.


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2007)

neet looking peices you got there al i like them!!!! i will have to make some of them for myself.

john


----------

